# red nose and black pitbull



## **Jukid**LEO** (Nov 28, 2011)

(6months and 3months)Magic is trying to teach leo how to jump through da window.lol 
















LOOK AT Leo's arm.


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Very nice pictures!!! Really cute dogs!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

cute pups, Id be careful with letting them chew on all those non dog toys like ms, barbie there and what ever else is shredded. It can cause some problems if they eat any of that and can cause compactions needing emergency vet care. They are like lil kids at that age and really need to watch that, almost have to baby proof for a dog lol.


----------



## **Jukid**LEO** (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah its my friends house now looking at it he does need to clean up a little.lol


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Gorgeous dogs. Lovin' the shiney coats on them.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

They are beautiful!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awww those window jumping ones are cute, but be careful cause he can start jumping out of screened windows knowing he can  I was gonna say the same thing as Angel about the toys, lol. Are they tugging on a shoe? You might wonder why your shoes get eaten if you elt them play with those, lol. Cute pics


----------



## **Jukid**LEO** (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks yea ill let him read the comments about the stuff he got laying around.lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Great pictures!! There is this hotel I stay at a lot when I am going to dog shows in this one town. It has a fenced in area in the back that my hotel windows always face. I just open the window and taught my dogs to jump in out and out so I don't have to go potty them in the front! lol That just reminded me of that hotel! :Welcome:


----------



## **Jukid**LEO** (Nov 28, 2011)

It was so funny. My friend and i were watching the whole thing. Leo couldNt jump it so then magic the black dog hops back over goes under Leo and tries to give him a boost.LOL They are so smart. Leo cant just jump it yet He has to run and then hop it.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Cute pics and great looking dogs.Thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

lol @ the sandal and everything around them torn to pieces. 

Nice dogs!


----------

